# Mid 20's Hawthorne Flyer



## rustyspoke66

Ok, this thing rides beautiful. Possibly the nicest riding bike I have. This is the one with the nickle plated Velocity p35 rims.
What I started with was very nice.




Comparison of Velocity p-35 and stock wood clad.



Before and after stripping p-35 rim



Finished wheels with p35's and nickle plating.



Bike completed and riding beautiful.



Oh, the headlight works too. I converted the headlight to 6volt and installed rechargeable batteries. If anyone needs bulbs for this style light I bought extras because they where kind of hard to find.


----------



## JOEL

Those wheels look great. I would not have thought aluminum could be plated.

I am going to make a few reproduction dry cell batteries for my bikes. (labels and instructions here: http://www.radiolaguy.com/info/Vintage_Batteries.htm). I see you converted yours to 6 volt, where did you find the bulbs?


----------



## rustyspoke66

Very cool site for the batteries, I'm going to have to try making a couple. The bulb is #82 miniature bulb BA15D and I found them at a place called bulbtown.com . the tricky part was finding the double contact base. I ordered 10 so if any body needs one let me know. The bulbs are not too expensive but they kind of soaked me on shipping.


----------



## Larmo63

I have a light like that for sale on the for sale thread if anybody here is interested. 

That is cool that you made it work, I've just been lazy not hooking mine up on my Ranger, and now you've inspired me to do a Sunday project! I was going to just do a Radio Shack plastic battery holder and corresponding bulb in my headlight. Great job on this bike, you had a lot to start with, but it looks killer. 

Now you must get an old timey tweed suit for our "tweed run!"


----------



## rustyspoke66

Sounds like a bit of tweed and a trip to California might have to happen someday. I assumed that light would have sold allready, I would be interested.


----------



## Waterland

Those nice new shiny rims look odd against the patina of the bike.  I would have distressed them to match the look of the bike, or kept the original clad rims, but that's just me.  May I ask why you decided to replace the original rims?


----------



## ridingtoy

Beautiful job on the bicycle. Makes me wish I could just up and retire, and have a lot more time to work on my project trikes and bikes.

Dave


----------



## rustyspoke66

I replace the original rims because I need tires that are reliable and ridable. My only options are some sewup cycle cross tires that seem very difficult to find and are expensive. Another option is the tires they sell on ebay and Memory Lane that look perfect but cost 400.00 a set and should not be used other than display. Now that I have modern rim that can take a standard tire there is much more to pick from as far as tires go. For instance the tires I put on the bike are most likely coming off and will be replaced because I don't really like the color. The red should be closer the red on the pedals instead of the bright red that they are and that's after I dirty'd them up so they are not so bright. If someone comes up with something that looks closer to original and gives as good or better reliability I'm all for it. I like to ride my bikes more than down the block and this seemed like a good option. Hope this helps clear up some of my crazy and I hope we can discuss these topics more. Thanks, JT


----------



## rustyspoke66

I forgot why I came back to this post. Speaking of shinny, I picked up some vintage bling.


----------



## OldRider

Love that ornament! Its a hood ornament, correct? I've seen it before (or something very simlar) on a car but can't recall which car it was


----------



## JOEL

Thanks for the Bulbtown tip. They have a great selection.

Interesting you chose a bayonette mount bulb. They also have the screw type base in 6 volt. Just ordered a bunch.


----------



## slick

Electra makes a tire called the Amsterdam in a cream or white color I believe that would look killer on those rims and match the colors of the bike. Those rims are awesome! I need a few pairs! Great job on the resto.


----------



## rustyspoke66

JOEL said:


> Thanks for the Bulbtown tip. They have a great selection.
> 
> Interesting you chose a bayonette mount bulb. They also have the screw type base in 6 volt. Just ordered a bunch.




The bayonette bulb is a exact replacement for my light. The only difference is the voltage. The original bulb was rated for 1.25 volts and the new one is 6volts.


----------



## walter branche

*flyer*

i have an original bike if anyone is interested paint is worn off . wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## rustyspoke66

Thanks for the compliment, I'll be mounting some creme tires on the bike tonight and I sent you a email on the bike with no paint.


----------



## Luckykat32

Rusty,  when you buy the Flyer w/ no paint, you can sell me your orange Flyer!  (well, just always keep me in mind).

I had plans for cream tires on steel clinchers for orange flyer, but I think color matched rims would look best w/ cream tires...black wouldnt look so bad either.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Luckykat32 said:


> Rusty,  when you buy the Flyer w/ no paint, you can sell me your orange Flyer!  (well, just always keep me in mind).
> 
> I had plans for cream tires on steel clinchers for orange flyer, but I think color matched rims would look best w/ cream tires...black wouldnt look so bad either.




I will keep you in mind but for now this is the nicest Flyer I have. I have a newer one that seems to have been born in the late 20's or very early 30's. It's missing the fenders and drop stand. It's going to be more more of a daily rider, so I think I will put a set of P-35's on it as well.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Ok, I changed the tires. I put some Specialized Hemisphere 700x38c tires on it.


----------



## JRE

WOW awsome look


----------



## elginkid

What did you use for the tank straps?  I need some for my Flying Star.

Wes


----------



## DonChristie

Oh man, those skins are icing on the cake! Your bike is spectacular!!


----------



## rustyspoke66

elginkid said:


> What did you use for the tank straps?  I need some for my Flying Star.
> 
> Wes




I used the straps that came with it. I think Memory lane has repop straps.


----------



## publius

*20's Hawthornes.*




   Wow. Neat. Here's mine. Your's looks better. I built mine from a rusty non runner with a fossilized Vitalic back tire. It's nice now. Thanks, Paul


----------



## rustyspoke66

That's a sweet bike! I think that's the direction I'm going with a Elgin I recently bought. Love those bars and the long stem, if anybody has a spare long stem laying around I would be interested.


----------



## richtrix

*Elgin*

Awsome bike!   I like'em all natural.....Here's mine


----------



## rustyspoke66

That thing is killer, what are you using for tires?


----------



## richtrix

rustyspoke66 said:


> That thing is killer, what are you using for tires?




Thanks.....The tires are Cheng shin 700x40C...the wheels are vintage 28s that have just enough lip to catch the bead. The bike shop mechanic where I bought the tires said that there was no way the tires would work on those rims. Shouldn't have told me that  They were so tight going on I had to re true the wheels after but they worked. I still have the original clad wheels for the bike.


----------



## publius

*Elgin*

Thanks for the photo. That thing is real eye candy. Keep it up! Paul


----------



## F4iGuy

rustyspoke66 said:


> Ok, I changed the tires. I put some Specialized Hemisphere 700x38c tires on it.




Where did you find those tires?? I have a set of P35's being built up for my Orient.


----------



## rustyspoke66

They are a Specialized Hemisphere 700x38c. I got them as a package deal with some Electra wheels. Here is the link for Specialized. http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=47448&menuItemId=0&eid=355


----------



## Rust_Trader

rustyspoke66 said:


> They are a Specialized Hemisphere 700x38c. I got them as a package deal with some Electra wheels. Here is the link for Specialized. http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=47448&menuItemId=0&eid=355






Those tires look wayyyy much better than the other one, i really like it.


----------



## Larmo63

*Amsterdam tires*

These are the 700c x 40c creams. Check out the restored Persons seat and handlebar grips.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Those grips are sick!!! I love em. Who restored the saddle?


----------



## Larmo63

Chuck 'n Jo at the Saddleshop in Florida. Good folks. The grips are 8" long.


----------



## rustyspoke66

They do nice saddle work. Those grips must be motorcycle?


----------



## Larmo63

Yes, old motorcycle type grips, I think they look wacko.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Just thought I would mention that the Hawthorne had been sold at the Seattle bike swap. I was planning on taking it home with me after showing it in Seattle but someone decided they had to have it. I might have mentioned it earlier but it was a tough break up and I am still a little sad.


----------



## pelletman

Can you put the 700 x 40's on the p35 rims?


----------



## ejlwheels

pelletman said:


> Can you put the 700 x 40's on the p35 rims?




YES, YOU CAN.  Velocity P35 rims are intended for 700c (622) tires.


----------



## pelletman

Thanks!  I appreciate the help. I was wondering if the width was ok


----------



## Lasermadueno

Hi, very nice bike, congratz
I like those panniers you got for it. Can you tell me who sells them?
best resgards


----------



## rustyspoke66

The saddle bags are some old originals but if you would like a set simular you might talk to "twjenson" on this site. He makes some great leather bike stuff. You could possibly do some destressing and make some nice quality new bags look old.


----------



## yoerg4

*Great info!*

This is awesome! I have the same bike and have been struggling with tires. After seeing your bike I am going with the P-35's as well. The original rims can always be reinstalled if better tires become available.
Thanks so much for the post and info. Now another 1920s bike will be on the road- as it should be!


----------



## rustyspoke66

Glad you found the post! Best riding vintage bike I have had. Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Monarky

*RE: P35s*

Where can I get a set of the P35 wheels?  Please let me know.


----------



## rustyspoke66

You can find them on ebay sometimes and the color shouldn't matter because you can either paint them or nickle plate them.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Velocit...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4d093d0be0


----------

